# graet DVD news, A Christmas Story SE finally announced



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

October 7 is the release date, feature are TBA but this will have botyh remastered Widescreen D) and fullscreen (who cares) transfers. the Audio will be DD mono, which is fine as long as it sounds good, besides mono is how it was recorded in 1983.

October 7th will be quite expensive:

this along with National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation SE, Vegas Vacation WS and The Lion King.


----------



## cooper (Jan 16, 2003)

"Football, what's a football?"


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have every line of this movie memorized, I think I saw it all 11 times they aired in last year on TNT. 

I want one of those Leg Lamps for my house. Mmm Electric Sex beaming from the living room window, haha. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I've been avoiding this DVD because the print needed cleanup and that it wasn't released in it's original aspect ratio. 

It does seem that Time-Warner, through it's channels, does the occassional "24-hour ticket" on a movie. Recently, on the Cartoon Network, they ran "The Iron Giant" around the clock.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow! A Christmas Story and A Christmas VAcation, both SE in September? :goodjob:

Scott, I've watched ebay many times, but couldn't make myself pay $100 or more for a leg lamp replica. I've even gone so far as to try to find a mannequien leg to make my own. Just one of those things I've gotta do before I die!


----------



## Shel (Sep 9, 2003)

ARKDTVfan said:


> October 7th will be quite expensive:


You can say that again! Definitely some MUST HAVES coming out that day!

and RE Christmas Story DVD

I am very excited to get this... yea I have the old DVD but I just gotta have this new one!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

You'll shoot your eye out with that!


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Well all im going to say is im adding this one into my collection on that day I have x-mas Vaction I love that Moive


----------

